# UPDATED PAGE 2!! 2 days until gender scan and feeling it now!



## Kay0102

Only 2 days before I will know if my 3rd and final baby will be my 3rd boy or a pink bundle!!
I already know the answer and prepared for it but doesn't make it any easier. Will get to see my beautiful bundle in 4D HD hoping it will take the edge off plus my mother in law is coming. So scared, I just know I've not got my girl but hoping baby is healthy and happy in there x


----------



## k4th

:hugs: :hugs:

I've heard 4d scans are amazing. I hope you have a wonderful experience!

& good luck with the :pink: Hope you fall in love at the scan either way. At least all the waiting & wondering will be over soon :hugs: Hoping for you...


----------



## Misscalais

:hugs: good luck hun. I really do hope your hear pink. Ive seen those 4D scans they are amazing! I


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope you hear pink hun x x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Good luck, I'm thinking pink for you and hope you enjoy your scan.


----------



## Kay0102

Thank you. Appointment at 10.30 in the morning!! I shall update asap x


----------



## embeth

Goodluck! Fingers crossed for pink! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Any news X


----------



## winterbabies3

Hoping you got good news love!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

I hope your scan went well and that little face just drew you in no matter who was hiding in there :) xx


----------



## Kay0102

Ladies I can't quite believe it and am still in shock and denial but they told me 90% sure its a girl!!!! I feel numb and I think it's because I'm worried my dream will be taken away at the 20 week scan! Such a strange feeling xx


----------



## k4th

:hugs: :happydance: congratulations!!!!!! So happy for you hun <3


----------



## Kay0102

Thank you! Here are potty shots, do I get attached to the girl I dreamt of or wait a month for 20 week scan x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Oh my gosh congratulations!! :dance:. The first and 3rd pics certainly look girly!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congratulations &#10084;&#65039; So happy for u and slightly jealous lol x


----------



## Misscalais

Omg my heart just leaped out of my chest! Congratulations im SO pleased for you!!!! I don't see any boys parts!!! But i understand you feeling reserved about it. But i bet at 20 weeks you will get that girl confirmation and you can start buying pink. Hurray!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so very happy for you..I was ecstatic also..:cloud9:


----------



## lau86

Congratulations! That pic is so girly! I think it's natural to feel a bit nervous, im having a girl after two boys and 3 scans now have confirmed it.


----------



## SaraVO

Congrats!!! Pink stuff is soon cute


----------



## winterbabies3

Omg omg omg!!!! So happy for you love!!! That is all girl!!!!! Congratulations&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

How wonderful for you, lovely to see a happy outcome x


----------



## Kay0102

Thank you so so much everyone for your kind words. I am still just in shock and disbelief, so much so it sort of ruined the moment of being told girl. We have announced but I still have my concerns/doubts about it all. Just goes to show you can never tell! My strong Ramzi theory and gender expert prediction was wrong and every other theory said boy. I've had no sickness in any of my pregnancies and even down to the same cravings! So don't lose hope until you have confirmation!! Xx

https://i68.tinypic.com/2469zd3.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Your boys are so gorgeous. What a great pic :) are they excited to be getting a sister. My scan is tomorrow im so nervous i could throw up. All my pregnancies have pretty much been the same too.


----------



## Kay0102

Misscalais said:


> Your boys are so gorgeous. What a great pic :) are they excited to be getting a sister. My scan is tomorrow im so nervous i could throw up. All my pregnancies have pretty much been the same too.

Aww thank you. Youngest doesn't understand and eldest wanted a brother but is now happy he will have a little sister to look after. 
Oh my goodness!! So soon, I have a good pink feeling and will watch out for your update! Xx


----------



## minties

Oh yeah, that looks like a girl alright!!! Congrats!

Gosh what cute boys you have xoxo


----------

